# CRYPT32.dll error - cannot start laptop



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I performed a system update yesterday, and I realized afterwards that I was no longer able to play any videos online or any flash animations. This morning I decided to do a system restore, and upon completion I now find myself unable to load the login screen on my laptop. I get an error window that says:

LogonUI.exe - System Error 
The program can't start because CRYPT32.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this issue.

Now, I cannot go anywhere from here. If I click ok or close the window, it comes back up. If I try to access the safe modes, I still get that same error window.

So, in short, help. Thanks.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

I don't know what is exactly going on but you are 3th person that had problem with CRYPT32.dll after update in recent 2 days.
*This is* the similar problem.
I have not update yet, I will do it and if I got in trouble will work to handle it.


----------



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks! I really appreciate it.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, I perform a system update, Restart, I did a system restore, But nothing happened, It works normal.
Can you boot up with a Windows CD/DVD and copy the missing DLL file from a new source to \Windows\System32 or even register it with regsvr32 ?


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

This file should be in these paths :
See the attachment
Of course it's rare that it become solve with a simple copy.


----------



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did you do a restore to a point before the update? It seems to me that's what's causing this issue. 

I'm presently at work, but I'll try and see if I can do that and if it works as soon as I get home. Thanks.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Yes, Before I perform a system update, I manually created a System Restore Point and after update I restored to that and I'm now typing from updated computer.
Okay I will wait you go home.Please inform me whatever happen .Thank you too


----------



## burroloco7 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am having the exact same issue after an update and restore.

What ended up happening?


----------



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

I left my laptop with a friend who does this for a living and will look into it ASAP. I will post any updates as soon as I hear back from him.


----------



## burroloco7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I appreciate any information you discover. I have A LOT of work and sentimental stuff that isn't backed up anywhere. I know! I know! Shame on me.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## kekedeheart (Jun 15, 2012)

it happened to me after i did a system restore... i don't have a hardware for cds on my laptop so reinstalling windows 7 is not an option unless i pay the retailer 150$ to reinstall everything  i hope we will find a solution


----------



## oldbeachboy (Jun 15, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem happened this morning with crypt32.dll missing and wont load even on safe mode went to do system restore after adobe download update that stopped videos showing on firefox and now no restart HELP


----------



## oldbeachboy (Jun 15, 2012)

I have win 7 on a partition of the disk as it is an HP how do I get to that to boot from it? and restore this crypy32dll file?


----------



## Windows007 (Jun 15, 2012)

I had same thing happen to my laptop. Overnight windows must have installed updates and restarted. When I tried to use it today it seemed to really go slow with firefox, hang for extended periods and so on. I decided to try doing a restore prior to the latest windows update, and after that I cannot even get safe mode to start. 

I get the error LogonUI.exe can't run because CRYPT32.dll is missing. I can keep clicking or close the tiny window and end up with a black screen.


----------



## ecm (Jun 15, 2012)

I am having the exact same problem. My computer updated today and I attempted to perform a system restore to before the update. Upon starting, I am prompted with an error about crypt32.dll over a black screen and can't do zip. What would happen if I shut down and restarted? Would I lose files since I am system restore? I don't really understand the process of it.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Is your problem screen like this ?
I tried to install a new win7 and force it to got to trouble. 
I want to know if your problem is like it, I start to fix it.


----------



## sasco (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Guys
I too have had the exact same happen.... Windows download, Adobe, Restore etc etc. Anyone got the answer?? In the meantime I am using one of the childrens laptops as emergency.


----------



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

mhd1360 said:


> Is your problem screen like this ?
> I tried to install a new win7 and force it to got to trouble.
> I want to know if your problem is like it, I start to fix it.


That's exactly what I get.

Still waiting to hear back from my friend.


----------



## jawgedang (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the exact same problem as you guys! After the flash update my firefox was buggy with videos (chrome was fine). I did a system restore and now i have the file missing. Im on my phone typing this!


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, me too. I thought it was something I did.

Here's how mine went. My laptop stopped on battery suddenly - oops. When I rebooted my mail client wouldn't start. I did a restore back to the first available date. It showed the most recent win update on this date. Once I did proceed it no longer will boot in any mode.

Crikey!


----------



## burroloco7 (Jun 14, 2012)

**I am not a professional so I assume no responsibility for lost items or data. This is just what worked for me.** 

During the initial boot up screen I did a D2D restore which resets the laptop to factory settings. It gives you two options.

1) Restore with a back up file saved at c:\backup
2) Restore with out a back up.

I restored with the back up because I needed to save work docs and some sentimental stuff. The issue with doing the back up option is if you have malicious malware/adware that will be saved as well. This option wporked beautifully for me as I didn't lose any of my saved files/docs.

To do the D2D restore you simply press Alt - F10 at the boot up screen and follow the prompts. The "please wait a moment" screen may last forever before the progress bar appears. Mine stayed at the "please wait a moment" screen for about an hour and half before it started to move. I actually thought it was frozen.

If it doesn't work then you may need to enable the D2D restore option. To do this you press F2 at the boot up and look for the option to enable D2D restore. Then restart your computer and press Alt - F10 at the boot up.

ONLY DO THIS if a factory reset is feasible for you becuse it will take you back to the initial configuration you had when the laptop was brand new.


----------



## sasco (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Guys
I have found the solution (at least it worked for me) Start up the computer and press F1 key (may require repeated presses) (bear in mind my laptop is a Dell). You wil get up a screen showing "Windows Boot Manager". Press F8 go to Advanced option. Highlighted Repair Your Computer Click on the return Key.
Next window is "System Recovery Options" (make your selection for Country) click next. Log on window key in your usual logon details.
Next window "Choose a recovery tool" Choose System Restore. The computer will restore prior to your problems. If you wish to select a different Restore period you cn do so as you wish once the computer has rebooted.

Hope it works for you


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

I upload a video on Youtube.
Sorry It has not any sound because I couldn't setup it's sound card !
This problem solved with a Simple COPY command for me (As I shown)
I hope it works for you friends.
YouTube Link *HERE*


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks - this ought to work. Mine will not get past that error message, it just keeps in a loop. But I can get a system prompt by another method.

Win 7 home on HP G60.

Crap. All worked exactly as shown until the copy command -

"cannot find path specified" 0 files copied.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Where is your windows located in ? in what drive ? 
and what is the name of the folder ? is it "windows" or for example "win7" ?
your answer should be like that "C:\windows" or "E:\win7" or...
If it is on drive *C:* you should change that copy command to this : "Copy crypt32.dll *C:*\windows\system32" and so on for any drive letter...
you can find the appropriate drive when you click on "Repair your computer" exactly as shown here for me is in "D:" so I copied this lovely!! file to "D:"


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

I think if you perform a *Startup Repair* it would solve your problem after 2-4 times restarts but *I'm not sure* cause I didn't test it.


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine is on C. Mine is not attempting to start like windows your vid shows - it stays in that error loop so not the same recovery options. I can get a dos prompt using a different sort of console pressing f10 on boot. It finds the file exactly as you show on X:windows\system32. 

My command was copy crypt32.dll c:\windows\system32

But it says it cannot find the path specified (or like that).

I'll go over it again


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Type these commands :
C: 
CD\
CLS
DIR win*.*
get an screenshot with your mobile and upload here 
Don't be sad  , The final solution is Start-up recovery, so it is going to be okay.

PS : Have you tried the other two solutions available here in this page ?


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Will do, thanks. The other solutions: f1 gets me nothing workable. Restore with backup isn't available. Restore without backup is.

I was able to create a backup from this console but I can't read what is and is not included. I think I have a startup set I made but it's in a different location presently. My last option will be recovery to original state if I have to, and use my backup to get near normal.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Okay I will wait for your decision, If you feel I can do anything for you , please just let me know


----------



## ecm (Jun 15, 2012)

mhd1360 said:


> Is your problem screen like this ?
> I tried to install a new win7 and force it to got to trouble.
> I want to know if your problem is like it, I start to fix it.


Yep my screen is showing that. What would happen if I shut down and restarted since its in system recovery mode?


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmmm, can't do a pic right now but here is what I get:

Dir win *.*
Volume is SYSTEM
Volume serial is XXX-XXX

Dir of C
Dir of C

File not found

What?


----------



## ciski77 (Jun 14, 2012)

Problem solved by copying the missing file from a Windows 7 Operating System reinstallation disk.


----------



## ecm (Jun 15, 2012)

ciski77 said:


> Problem solved by copying the missing file from a Windows 7 Operating System reinstallation disk.


Do you know how this was done? If so can you please explain steps


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Insert Windows DVD and wait until you see Windows 7 installation main page .
Click on "Repair your computer"
click Next
You have to know where is your original windows 7 is stored,In this page at the top of that It writes "*Windows 7 on ( D: ) Local Disk*"
Even if your windows was in drive C now it mapped on *D* so you have to address it to drive "*D*"
in this example it's on drive "*D*" So I will copy Crypt32.dll to drive "*D*" (See the attachment)
Click "Command Prompt"
Type these commands and press enter after each line :

CD\Windows\System32
Copy crypt32.dll *D:*\Winsows\System32

if you see "1 file(s) copied." it means it has done successfully.
Remove DVD , close command prompt window and click on "restart"
Your computer should be fixed.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

scamper123 said:


> Hmmmm, can't do a pic right now but here is what I get:
> 
> Dir win *.*
> Volume is SYSTEM
> ...


As I mentioned in my previous post it should be mapped on drive D (Just for now)
change the path to drive D
Copy crypt32.dll d:\windows\system32


----------



## oxytotl (Jun 16, 2012)

Hiya, I've just had the same thing, - a crypt32.dll error when I did a system restore on my Acer 5741. I looked at all the posts and Sascos worked for me (I think - time will tell). Pressing F1 didn't help but switching off and pressing F8 got me on to the system recovery path and after 20mins or so my laptop has returned to normal.
One thing this has taught me is to maintain a back up fairly rigorously as I've spent many hours compiling my family tree and I could have lost all that work in one fell swoop!
Thanks Sasco


----------



## oxytotl (Jun 16, 2012)

My question is, bearing in mind there seems to have been a number of complainants with exactly the same problem, has this occurred as a result of the very recent MS updates and only shows itself on a system restore?
I have now restored my PC to normal after having to download the 13 critical MS updates. If however I am unfortunate to have to do yet another system restore in the near future, could or would this error happen again?
Interesting.


----------



## epalms (Jun 16, 2012)

good morning guys!
i have been in front of my computer trying to get this crypt thing out of the way. I have follow all of the above options. MHDL1360 LAST POST GAVE ME HOPE however, my recovery window indicates that windows now is on OS? what do i do now?


I cannot go to download anything. i can only use recovery window but that does not work or command prompt


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Not in OS , it should be on C or D (in Most systems probably on D)
You can make sure where is the windows location by run this batch file.
Download attachment and decompress it then Burn it on a cd or copy on usb (if in this mode, USB supported) then in recovery console just run it , type : checkit.bat
Or 
simply just run these 3 commands 
Copy crypt32.dll c:\windows\system32
Copy crypt32.dll d:\windows\system32
Copy crypt32.dll e:\windows\system32
*If you encounter with any Overright message type N(for No)*
That's all.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

epalms said:


> good morning guys!
> i have been in front of my computer trying to get this crypt thing out of the way. I have follow all of the above options. MHDL1360 LAST POST GAVE ME HOPE however, my recovery window indicates that windows now is on OS? what do i do now?
> 
> I cannot go to download anything. i can only use recovery window but that does not work or command prompt


To make it in this way,you HAVE to go to command prompt of Windows 7.
You can do a Startup repair as well, it may solve the by copying all DLL file in \system32 folder (I have not tried)


----------



## epalms (Jun 16, 2012)

You indicated to look where it went so it says (C OS and when I type your suggestion sys something 

hold a moment! It seems that i am going in. . . Yes i am in! How can i now make sure it does not happen again and how can I make sure videos from espn highlights can play? this is what started me to restore and get the problem


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

A fellow moderator has pointed out that it may have to do with Eset Smart Security version 5. Are all of you runnng this software?

In any event, the solution is to boot to a Windows 7 CD and copy over the crypt32.dll (as demonstrated in the video) or boot to a linux-based OS such as Puppy Linux and copy the file from other directories on the afflicted computer, such as the dllcache or an i386 folder, to the system32 folder.


----------



## epalms (Jun 16, 2012)

this was too much for me. can someone translate?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

epalms said:


> this was too much for me. can someone translate?


From your previous post it sounds like you were successful. What is it that you need help understanding?

Are you running Eset Smart Security?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I found this which perhaps explains the video problem. It doesn't look like that was caused by the MS updates but rather the flash updates.

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=326245

May have to do with the RealPlayer plugin.


----------



## scamper123 (Jun 15, 2012)

mhd1360 said:


> As I mentioned in my previous post it should be mapped on drive D (Just for now)
> change the path to drive D
> Copy crypt32.dll d:\windows\system32


Dude, you rock  It was just as simple as this. I mentioned I didn't have the same console working as in your vid. I had made a startup disc for my girlfriends machine and it gave me the recovery options you had - which I tried using to no avail before checking this board today.

Can't thank you enough.

For me this all started when Live mail client wouldn't load and the system could not see anything wrong at all.

Really appreciate all the help!


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

scamper123 said:


> Dude, you rock  It was just as simple as this. I mentioned I didn't have the same console working as in your vid. I had made a startup disc for my girlfriends machine and it gave me the recovery options you had - which I tried using to no avail before checking this board today.
> 
> Can't thank you enough.
> 
> ...


Your welcome, Happy to hear your problem solved.Always here for any help friend.


----------



## BLUEPSTU (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. I found this site while searching for a fix for my wife's laptop as we have this same problem. Her laptop came preloaded with window's 7 so I can't try some of the fixes mentioned by using an installation disk. I did try to start her laptop with my windows 7 upgrade disk that I have for my desktop but I still get the same black screen with the error message. (BTW, it seems like a recent adobe update may have caused this as well.) I was originally having problems with her not being able to connect to the internet through our wireless router so I tried the system restore and got the error everyone else is talking about.Thanks for any information.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

BLUEPSTU said:


> Hello everyone. I found this site while searching for a fix for my wife's laptop as we have this same problem. Her laptop came preloaded with window's 7 so I can't try some of the fixes mentioned by using an installation disk. I did try to start her laptop with my windows 7 upgrade disk that I have for my desktop but I still get the same black screen with the error message. (BTW, it seems like a recent adobe update may have caused this as well.) I was originally having problems with her not being able to connect to the internet through our wireless router so I tried the system restore and got the error everyone else is talking about.Thanks for any information.


Welcome to TSG.
See previous page for solutions


----------



## reyesmom29 (Jun 17, 2012)

I did a sstem restore and it only went back to yesterday and when i tried to restart my laptop i got the crypt32.dll window. I cannot get onto windows to check recycle bin. When i try to restore back to factory default it tells me my license is expired and gives me a 7 digit code. When i type it in its wrong. It gives me another and another.. anyone know how i can obtain the correct code and then i can try to fox the darn crypta mess cr


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

reyesmom29 said:


> I did a sstem restore and it only went back to yesterday and when i tried to restart my laptop i got the crypt32.dll window. I cannot get onto windows to check recycle bin. When i try to restore back to factory default it tells me my license is expired and gives me a 7 digit code. When i type it in its wrong. It gives me another and another.. anyone know how i can obtain the correct code and then i can try to fox the darn crypta mess cr


Solution is on page 2,3 
This problem has solved for many of this topic posters.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

System Restore can easily be reversed by starting it again (from the DVD or recovery on the machine). Every restore has an option to "undo". That will get you back where you started, or you can choose a different restore point, which seems to have solved the problem for many.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

And on that note, since many people are posting here and the solution is in this thread, I'm closing it.

Anyone who had tried to follow the instructions and needs further assistance, please start your own thread. It's too confusing to try to help several people in one thread. Thanks for understanding.


----------

